# What About Aqua Coat?



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Just wondering if any of you wood finishing wizards have anything good or bad to say about a wood filler product called Aqua Coat? I found it on the web, bought some, tried it, kinda like it, but am wondering what somebody that knows about finishing wood might have to say about it. So far my experience with finishing is extremely limited, very basic, and done in absolute ignorance about the subject of doing really fine finish work. All I have been doing is sanding the dickens out the work piece with 220 grit paper until the wood feels really smooth to the touch, then wiping the piece off with mineral spirits and sanding again, and wiping again, sanding again and wiping the final time with a very lightly dampened cloth. At this point I may or may not add the Aqua Coat.


After the piece is dry, I start rubbing in very light coats of Toung Oil and trying to not let it build up. I let it dry for about 24 hours and add another coat of oil wiping as much of it off as I can and waiting another 24 hours. I just keep adding the oil and wiping it off until I like what I have, usualyy about ten coats. Then I lightly sand sand again with the 220 papaer and add another light coat of oil. After that I add a coat of Pledge and buff it out with a soft cloth. I realize that what I am getting for a finish propably looks crappy to a real expert like some of you guys, but a novice like myself has nothing to compare his reults to. I I could put my work side by side with an expert's finish work I probably would begin to see why my method of finishing is lacking. I say all of this in my quest of remarks from those of you that can make suggestions, not only how to midify my approach but what I should be looking for in the finished work. Thanks in adavance to your comments on the questions.

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What is it, Jerry? How well does it take stain? For me that's the deal maker or breaker. 
I mentioned once before that I used to buy my filler from the hardwood floor supplier. It was beautiful stuff to work with, both as a grain filler and defect filler (nail holes). Took stain like two teenagers at a drive-in...


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Dan, Aqua Coat is a water based grain filler, the link below will take you to the site where I found the product. 

Jerry

http://www.thefinishingstore.com/aqua-coat-premium-water-based-clear-grain-filler/


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't finish the wood, finish the finish. One can get lost in sanding wood. Using scraps, sand to around 150-180. Clean it off and apply filler. If the wood is prone to blotching apply a wood conditioner. I use a hide glue sizing or Charles Neil's product. Then dye or stain. I prefer dye.
Knock the nubs down with 180-220. Then start on your top coat.
I seldom use tung oil but when I do I apply it with a clean lint free cloth. After two coats I lightly go over it with 0000 steel wool. I do this until I reach the desired thicknessand /sheen. If you want a gloss use a higher grit abrasive. 
Keep it up until you find your desired results. Remember scraps! It is easier to toss out the scraps than remove finish from one's project and start over.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

I seldom go past 120, especially on surfaces that are displayed and not touched by the hand. If it's touched, such as a table top, hand rail, picture frane, box then I do work it to 220. Natural stain is my favorite since it brings out the grain and then steel wooled between three coats of lacquer and bingo! Beauty! And a joy to hold, touch and present to someone.


----------

